# A creek surprise!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

So I went out today expecting saugeye. Although I had heard from my brother that he thought he saw a large toothy torpedo cruising above the hole I was fishing, I never thought it was true and was probably a gar. As I walk in and am standing on a broken down roller dam (hardly noticable anymore) I decide to call my brother and ask where he saw the fish. Before I could get the connection, I see a huge fish come from underneith a shadowed part of the stream, it was the muskie! This thing was easily 40". I instinctively threw my pearl twister at him and only got a minor glance. He swam slowly past me and my casts during about a 1 minute period of time until disapearing into the shadows again. What a rush! I knew there were indeed muskie in the stream, but here? 

After making a few more futile attempts of casting my pearl husky jerk into the shadows, I gave my goofy fishing buddy a call (the one who llikes to ask silly questions on here) so he could come see a muskie. I decided that it was pointless to try anymore and went down below to my saugeye hole. After chatting and explaining the fish to justin, we start to fish. On about the 5th cast into an area that I usually pull some saugeye out of, my lure stops. FISH ON! It feels like I snagged a carp or a buffalo in the tail, so I was not at all excited....until it jumped. This thing threw its body into the air a good 1-2 feet. My first muskie! After a 5 minute battle, I beached the beauty. We took a few snap-shots with a camera phone, but decided to call my dad, who was only about 5 minutes away, to bring the camera. While I was waiting on that, I let the tired beast rest in a pool of water disconnected to the stream.

I didn't weigh him, but he measured 30" exactly. How much does a 30" muskie usually weigh? I also wanted to take a scale sample, but didn't know how. After holding him in a soft riffle for a few minutes, he glided away. What a beautiful sight what was! 

Anyways, here are the pictures. I will post more later because I am in a rush.


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Heck yeah. Nice creek catch! I like how you both got pics! lol.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol yeah, he insisted.


----------



## yaklevi (Jun 1, 2007)

great catch. What creek?


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

great catch and congrats on the first Muskie.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

YES INDEED. you can partially thank yours truly for creating this rumor of the musky. Yesterday, Goofy Jusin and I were at this crumbled roller/rock dam on a creek..where muskys could live...in central ohio...(yaklevi)..and we were tossing jigs, huskys, roosters, roadrunners...etc.. and i hear a BIG fish struggling in the rapids created by the tumbled boulders..im thinkin', meh prolly just a big mama carp..NOPE.then i see the tell tale(tail LOL) red spotted caudal,dorsal, and anal fins of a musky.aside from books, and a few lost fish (muskys)and witnessing anglers land them, I had previously seen these bohemiths below the spillway at alum creek...ahem... bathing in the sun and knew what they looked like DUH. anyways. i know and knew it was a musky as soon as i flipped my bimini bay polarized glasses down and looked at it. solid vertical bars, long body. blah blah blah. MUSKY. i flipped out and casted my mepps at it. gave a look and slowly torpedoed away into the shadows.... ...next day (today) at work kyle (mushi) calls and tells me bout seein a musky above the dam...20 mins later goofy justin calls squeeling like a little girl about how kyle is fighting a musky BELOW the dam....tisk tisk...still at work and definitley wishin i was fishin...  ..either way, kyle got himself a dandy, and...well justin is still really goofy...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)




----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice looking musky man! Seems like there have been a good number of stream musky caught this year so far in central Ohio, which is awesome to hear. I like those waders too, I have the same pair. Can't beat them for the price and functionality.

Jake


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome catch Mush! I never knew we share the same name. Musky are awesome to catch and I am glad she gave you a show by jumping out of the water for ya! This Kyle will be after his first musky of the year tomorrow on Clearfork. Congratulations and good to see you set her free.

CG


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

For some reason, I really like "release" pictures of gamefish. Nice work again...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

good deal....your doing pretty good on the rivers.
congradulations on the ski and cheers on the healthy release.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on the Musky..you should play the lottery this weekend..ladyluck is on your side.


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

haha. 

nice


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice job, pretty fish!!! I lost one myself on the olentangy 10 years ago(or more) wading north of worthington, she broke off and all I got out of it was a nice gash on my inner thigh when she hit a foot from me and dashed between my legs grazing me with something sharp, scared the bettlejeez out of me.


----------



## bassinLou (May 11, 2007)

Great looking fish... Congrats....and even better on the release...good on you..


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

WTG Mushijobah. Nice looking fish and a very enjoyable read.


----------



## Vedyse (May 27, 2007)

Niiice.

I'm quite jealous


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

not bad! I least you got him out. I lost 5 of them last year and two so far this year. I did get 3 scales from one  I found them on my hook. Which means that I had him snagged probably.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Great job on the ski beautiful markings on that fish, Alum creek below the damn should have a healthy population of skis i would imagine. i heard when they open the tube its closer to the level of clean water that skis like and that draws em to it and alot are lost through there dont know how anything could live through that but guess they do. Guess ill have to start fishing for them below the damn instead of waiting for the bite in the res. ive seen what they can do to lures built for them so great job on the landing.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great fish kyle, congrats


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice ski! There have been a lot of reports of muskeys in the rivers. Are they moving there to spawn?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks all! I can't wait to get into my next one!


----------

